# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  ساخت نرم افزار اندروید با فلش cs5 یا cs6

## m.rajbi

من میخواهم با برنامه فلش پرفشنال cs5 یا cs6 یک برنامه اندروید بسازم(با استفاده از ادوب ایر)
اما من نمی دونم چرا توی welcome page اصلا گزینه ای برای این کار وجود  نداره! من میدونم که برای ساخت برنامه اندروید با فلش باید گزینه air to  android وجود داشته باشه ولی نمیدونم چطور توی ول کام پیج اضفه اش کنم 

لطفا کمکم کنید و هرچی که برای این کار یعنی ساخت برنامه برای اندروید با فلش لازمه توضیح بدید..
اگر کسی چیزی در رابطه با این موضوع میدونه لطفا سریع تر ممنون خیلی نیاز دارم به جواب این سوال... 						
متشکرم

----------


## manjav

چرا دقیقا تو پنجره خوش آمد گویی داره 
بنده یکی دو نمونه نرم افزار بزرگ و معتبر تو همین فلش ساختم که اگر خواستید بطور خصوصی به شما عرض می کنم

شما باید روی دکمه air for android  کلیک کنید

----------


## sardar ali

سلام به دوستان گرامی 
اگه خروجی برنامهمون تو فلش APK بشه باز به flash player نیازه ???

----------


## شاکری حسین

> سلام به دوستان گرامی 
> اگه خروجی برنامهمون تو فلش APK بشه باز به flash player نیازه ???



فکر کنم باید برنامه adobe air تو گوشی نصب باشه تا اونو نشون بده

----------

